# homedics foot massager



## mommacatx3 (Oct 5, 2011)

hi

need ideas on how to use this homedics foot massager for a prop has anyone used this before any and all ideas are greatly appreciated


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

There's LOTS of things you can do with them.
Shiatsu Massager Props


----------



## mommacatx3 (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks hauntiholik ill check it out


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

I used a Shiatsu Massager to great effect last year I used one for a insane girl who sat in a chair and banged her head on the back of the chair. I also used one for an inmate that was standing in one spot and swinging his arms like a maniac, that was awesome.. For the girl I just used one the spindles and off set the prop in the chair so it would be centered.
With the inmate I used both the of the spindles, one spindle would counteract the other giving him a jerky motion that worked very well for the effect.. I found out though if you dress them you have to make sure there is no article of clothing close tho the spindles it will grab them and wrap them up pretty quick.


----------



## mommacatx3 (Oct 5, 2011)

thank you everyone for the suggestions


----------



## mommacatx3 (Oct 5, 2011)

*foot massager*

hi 
has anyone hacked a homedics foot massager it changes colors from red to white and has 2 spinning motors on it i was wondering if i could use this in place of the wiper motor or if anyone has ideas or suggestions

thanx

mommacatx3


----------

